# Apply Offshore or Onshore visa when applying for a new visa for child?



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi -

Here's my situation..if anyone has any ideas, information please let me know..and thanks in advance for your time..

We(Husband, I and first child) were granted PR and my son was born after that. So now we have to apply PR for him..I am currently in Australia, and my husband is in India with the kids taking care of wrapping up our things there..So which would be a better option? Applying for Offshore Child visa 101 or the Onshore Child visa..I have read about situations where there has been issues when a child is taken on tourist visa and then an Onshore visa is applied, as the tourist visa should be used for visiting alone and not as temp till the PR arrives..Another option is I could apply for the Offshore visa and then apply for the tourist visa..

Experienced members, please let me know if you have been in a similar situation and how it worked out for you..

Regards
Smita


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

It is highly likely your child would be denied a tourist visa as not being a genuine visitor having both parents with PR.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Shel -
Thanks for your quick reply..I see from the forum that you have had experiences with child visa..So, I think you mean to say that I can get a tourist visa for my son and then once he is here apply for Onshore visa? Please clarify if otherwise. 
Once again, thankyou, this has been worrying me a lot..

Regards
Smita


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

You would be better applying for an offshore child visa and a tourist visa for the child at the same time. You then take the child to Australia and wait for the child visa to be processed but will have to fly offshore with them for it to be granted. Be honest in the tourist visa application in that you are applying for both visas to enable your family to be together and are aware they will have to leave for grant or if they are refused, but they wont be refused the child visa but will have to wait about 12 months.

Applying for the tourist visa with the intent to apply onshore would probably be denied because they are not a tourist.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Shel..that is sound advice and I shall start working on it at once..


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Smita,

Even my case is similar to your one, myself and my spouse are 175 skilled PR, left sydney last year. we blessed with baby girl in India, she is now 1 yr old and planning to apply child visa 101 from India..I am collecting the documents, but still in dilemma to file the visa thru myself or thru the agent ??

Checklist states that - the sponsor(parent) have to show the latest payslip or other financial statement. 
In this case, is it fine if i show my latest Indian salary slip and AU bank statement/ATO assessment for 2011-12 as I have spent last 1 year in India and 2 years in Sydney earlier.

Please advise on this.


Please advise on this..


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Angorwat - 
I think that should do fine, considering your situation. But I am not an expert on this. 

Shel - Can you add if anything?

Thanks
Smita


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

angorwat said:


> Hi Smita,
> 
> Even my case is similar to your one, myself and my spouse are 175 skilled PR, left sydney last year. we blessed with baby girl in India, she is now 1 yr old and planning to apply child visa 101 from India..I am collecting the documents, but still in dilemma to file the visa thru myself or thru the agent ??
> 
> ...


 You really do not need to pay an agent. Its quite straight forward so save your money.

Yes send any pay slips you have, even send copies of savings account details if you have money saved, all helps. It does not matter that they are not from Australia they just want to see you can afford to sponsor your child.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

And Angorwat, as Shel suggested, you can do the application yourself by following the checklist. I am doing it by myself for my child...


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Many thanks Smita and Shel for the info..


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Shel/Smita

Just collecting the documents for my child visa 101, few clarifications in the middle. please advise on the below points.

1) In form 47 CH - Part F/Q:13/ says "Attach a certified copy of the court order giving you sole
legal right to determine where the child shall live or the right to permanently remove the child from the country" ??
@@ what does it mean, even for my natural born child, do i need to produce this document, if so where do i get this ?? is there any format ??

2) Australian Police check - Can we submit the older one which we got during our 175 PR process, its 18 months old, also do we need to submit police clearance while filing the application or is it okay if give once CO assigned ??

3) In 47CH form - Regarding :: languages known, signature of the main applicant ?? - my child is 12 months old, what do i need to fill  ??

4) Payment - is it okay if i give my credit card details and let IMMI pay the visa fee using my credentials OR i need to attach the payment receipt ??

5) I am filing from outside Australia (India), is there any option of electronic visa application ?? if not then how to send any additional documents to IMMI in case requested after filing the application ??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

angorwat said:


> Hi Shel/Smita
> 
> Just collecting the documents for my child visa 101, few clarifications in the middle. please advise on the below points.
> 
> ...


Nope all by paper. CO will email and you scan and email them. Hopefully if you send enough now you wont need to send more.


----------



## angorwat (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Shel, Just a quick one regarding question 1 - can this letter be in the normal sheet signed by myself and my partner, and attested by notary public ?? is it enough ?? am confused with "*copy of court order*"!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Just signed by yourselves. Court Order is only needed when the parents are divorvced and only 1 parent is moving with the child.


----------



## Smita4679 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Angorwat -
Sorry for the late reply..I think you can have the letter signed by you and your husband and notarised or alternatively use the Form 1229 which is to grant the visa for a child below 18 yrs of age..
We submitted our paper based application in VFS Chennai and they send it to AHC, New Delhi.

Regards
Smita


----------

